# Fetch's TCT²



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Been lurkin' much more than postin' this year, but at least I've been productive... my version of the Trash Can Trauma:

Trashcan Trauma :: MVI_0443.flv video by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/MVI_0443

Trashcan Trauma :: MVI_0432.flv video by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/MVI_0432

Trashcan Trauma :: MVI_0442.flv video by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/MVI_0442

Trashcan Trauma :: MVI_0431.flv video by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/2009/Trashcan%20Trauma/MVI_0431

Funny what you can do with a donated trash can, a couple of air cylinders, a PicoBoo, and a LOT of trial and error.

And guess where I spent my summer vacation? In a trash can.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That thing is awesome Fetch!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG!! I soooooooooo want one of those!!

Great job. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! A double-whammy! I was wondering what you meant by TCT squared. Nice job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ahhhhhh! very most nicely! 

Super prop Fetch! very well thought out, and very well executed!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Great idea Fetch. Love the 'fake' trash layered on top. Should get a good scare out of the tots or adults for that matter. Good job.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice. Love the double scare...... Opens up, they're scared, but seem to be drawn closer to look in side, that's when you get them with the second scare! Very Very Cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, wouldn't it be a hoot to put that out at the curb on trash day and wait for the truck to pull up?:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work fetch, love the double scare which is sure to get a few costume wetters.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job Fetch. This is a nice prop. Maybe you can visit one of the NC Haunters m&ts sometime. We mainly meet from Concord to Greensboro right now. I live in Kitty Hawk.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's awesome...great job on the double scare.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really wish the lighting showed up a little better in the "night" vids.

RoxyBlue, don't think that putting it out at the curb for pickup hasn't crossed my mind. 

Watcher, I was at the last NC Haunters M&T at Spookineer's in August. Where were you? 

BTW, anyone know how to embed video to play from the post? I've done it before, but for some reason can't get it to work now.

-Fetch-


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the trash around the rat.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

that is so freaking awesome.

id love to see the guts, and a "how-2"


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

looks amazing


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

That made me jump!!! Your sooooooooooo evil!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, you'll scare them, draw them back and scare them again.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is the BEST kind of scare, when you think it's all done & you get hit with a whammy! I gotta say: the timing is perfect. When I first saw it (before the head popped up) I thought it was going on a bit too long..like: yeah, yeah..so it's a rat on garbage..then there is a slight pause you so think it's over & then.. the zombie pops up! LOVE it! How smart is that?? You **need* to put that out on trash day with a hidden camera!! 
Seriously- how long did this take you to make all together??


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Fetch said:


> Thanks everyone! I really wish the lighting showed up a little better in the "night" vids.
> 
> RoxyBlue, don't think that putting it out at the curb for pickup hasn't crossed my mind.
> 
> ...


 No Fetch, I missed the August meeting. My DD got married September the 12th. So I had way to much todo. I will be at the next one. Which I think is Dinner at Muffy's. Looked like a good turn out though from the pictures DJ sent me. Dave in the Grave said it was a good time.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH that is so awesome. I love it!!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Hellspawn said:


> that is so freaking awesome.
> 
> id love to see the guts, and a "how-2"


Hellspawn, It's not a how-to exactly, but I did snap a few pics along the way. I'll try to get them posted on my photobucket account this weekend, along with comments, so you can see the inner workings.



debbie5 said:


> That is the BEST kind of scare, when you think it's all done & you get hit with a whammy! I gotta say: the timing is perfect. When I first saw it (before the head popped up) I thought it was going on a bit too long..like: yeah, yeah..so it's a rat on garbage..then there is a slight pause you so think it's over & then.. the zombie pops up! LOVE it! How smart is that?? You **need* to put that out on trash day with a hidden camera!!
> Seriously- how long did this take you to make all together??


Thanks Debbie. Well, I've been working on it since July, mainly weekends, and I went through a lot of trial and error, problem solving, and I changed my mind midstream about what I was wanting to accomplish. So... no idea how long it would have taken a "normal" person who actually had a decent plan. 



The Watcher said:


> No Fetch, I missed the August meeting. My DD got married September the 12th. So I had way to much todo. I will be at the next one. Which I think is Dinner at Muffy's. Looked like a good turn out though from the pictures DJ sent me. Dave in the Grave said it was a good time.


Watcher, I hope to be there as well. Catch up with you then.

-Fetch-


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Love it! Do you have any pictures of the linkage between the zombie and the fake garbage lid?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

uncle said:


> Love it! Do you have any pictures of the linkage between the zombie and the fake garbage lid?


I'm afraid that part is nothing more than hinged plywood. The zombie pushes up on the lid, the lid opens, and when the zombie drops, gravity closes it. I haven't had a chance to post the build pics yet, but will in the next couple of days.

-Fetch-


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow man............uhmmmm wow


----------

